# African Cichlid planted tank



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm moving on to another tank. Here is the progress from this set of days off
Beginning of background 
some rock formations 
I'll get back to this in a bit. Gym time


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Love diy 3D backgrounds starting to look good can't wait to see finished pics


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Midnighttide102 said:


> Love diy 3D backgrounds starting to look good can't wait to see finished pics


I didn't do it as most do. Usually they carve the foam. I used the Great Stuff expanding foam and then covered it with several layers of sand to make larger and more dramatic seperation between the "stones". I'm using Drylok and the Quikrete concrete paints. Each coat will be different shades and different looks.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

This is going to be a long build. I'm forcing myself to take my time. We will be moving in Feb. The last move cost me all my fish in 5 tanks. It was crushing. I'm undecided as to stock at this point, but either way I plan to spend $250 or more initially for stock and I can't stomach the thought of that loss. The benefit is that there should be no surprises or unforseen issues with stocking or equipment 
The plan is a 75 gallon with an AquaClear 110 and an Eheim 2217. Ive got a 200w Jager heater. I'm going to decide what kind of stone to go with once the background is done. I'm also considering covering the stones in Great Stuff so that I can replicate the look of the background completely. 
Plants will my Spiral Val, Anubias Nana petit, and Bolbitus


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

first coat of Drylok.

Bump: 
I've got some fake rocks I made out of foam as well. I don't know If I'll use them. I did some accent stuff in a lighter grey. I plan on mixing some of thr grey with some of the brownish red and adding more depth between the rocks.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking pretty good , made one years ago for a 55 I had been thinking of doing another one for my 150 when I deceide to get it up and running 
Looking forward to seeing more pics as you finish it up


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I accidentally posted this in my other thread. Long story short the new tank will start in about a week.

Bump: Now that I'm looking at it I think the brown in between rocks may be too pronounced...? Thoughts?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I just don't like the way it looks right now. I'm going to do another coat tonight. I'll give it a week to cure and then secure it in the tank. I'm hoping to get the 11.4 gallon set up for some Multifasciatus, but I've got to sell all the Downoi in there first.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice work so far, interested to see where this one goes


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

the brown stands out too much in my opinion, try blending it in with a darker shade of whatever color there is on the rock formations...that way, it looks more natural..


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm much happier with this. I'm going to see how it looks tomorrow. To make sure things tie together I'm going to paint a bunch of lava rock the same color. I'll us that to tie the scape in with the background. I'm hoping to find a nice driftwood stump and some stone that I like. My brother is helping me move the 75 gallon tank and stand into the house on Wed. I'm going to be tight for a bit. I wI'll probably run out of money before I get the fish. I'm considering just using the 2213 and getting the multifasciatus stocked. Next step would be an AC 110 and the Julidichromis and Altolamprologus. I think that plan sounds good. I really want a nice big group of shell dwellers. 
I really appreciate the honest feedback on the background. Keep it coming. Once it goes in the tank I can't change it. There will be large portions of moss stuffed in there. I'm thinking the lower areas would be a good place for it


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

And I was offered a deal on this almost brand new 55 gallon with 3D Background, LED light hoods and large HOB filter. The deal was insane and I couldn't walk away. I don't know if it will be a cichlid tank or a planted one. Maybe Mbuna


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I cut the background last night to fit in the tank. It doesn't go from edge to edge, but I wanted a little room on one edge so I could mount the intake for the filter. I'm not skilled enough to do the spaces in the background and hide them and still have adequate exposure to the water to draw in the water to clear it. I also cut out a large section so that the intake from the HOB will fit as well. I don't think it looks bad at all. It is painted to match.. the "rocks" portion is just cut away in that small section. I bought 150lbs of really nice stone at the quarry. Lots of really large stones and some really good shapes. 
I'm going to Silicone the background tonight. Tomorrow I will probably play wit the stones and put substrate inside and start taking pics. I still need to get a bag of coral sand and 30-40 shells for the cichlids. 
I plan on using one of the AC70's from my S American tank (it will still have an XP3 and another AC70). Eventually I'll replace that AC70 with an AC110 and put the other AC70 back on the other tank. 
Stay tuned for some pics of the scape in the next couple of days. I'm using Play Sand and coral sand.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

background is siliconed in and setting. I'm going to pick up another bag of Play Sand and a bag of crushed coral tomorrow. I have the stones set up the way I like them, but I haven't seen them in the tank. Id like to get the substrate and stones in tomorrow. I'll have to order the shells from amazon.

Bump: 
this is what I'm thinking for the stones. Its 150lbs of stone.
it measures 16" high at the tallest point and 3 ft long. The remainder of the tank will be covered with shells for the Multifasciatus


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

the pink styrofoam pieces are just keeping the background pressed against the glass while the silicone sets. I think it looks pretty awesome. Thoughts?


----------



## ac0xr (Aug 13, 2014)

This is going to be awesome! I'd love to have an African Cichlid tank someday. Can't wait to see the shell dwellers too, I think they're cool.

Subscribed


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't wait to see how it looks with moss in place and wet everything seems to just pop when wet , looking like its going to be a sweet set up when finished THUMBS Up


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm having trouble thinking of where to put the plants. I'm thinking of some Bolbitus near the background stones behind the area covered in shells. I'm thinking of some Anubias Nana petit near the sand area were the rocks meet the sand bed where the shells are. Where would you think I should put the moss. I've been growing out a mass of Java moss for a couple months. I have a pretty good heap of it. I want this to maintain the stoney lake bottom look. This is going to be very close to looking like a saltwater setup with a 20k bulb and an Actinic bulb. 
Equipment wise I'm going to start with an AC70 and the 2213. I'm going to swap out the AC70 for an AC110 asap. I'm going to do a set of Koralia Nanos. I'm also going to pack the 2213 with purigen.
Any thoughts, suggestions, or otherwise. In all honesty this looks alot better than the pictures show. I'm pretty impressed right now


----------



## ac0xr (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not sure where I'd put the moss, maybe break it up and tie it on the rocks? I like the Anubias idea. Maybe some Onion Plants would be cool mixed with the Bolbitus in the background


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

ac0xr said:


> I'm not sure where I'd put the moss, maybe break it up and tie it on the rocks? I like the Anubias idea. Maybe some Onion Plants would be cool mixed with the Bolbitus in the background


I've got some drylok lava rocks in the same gray as the background that are up against the background behind the shells kind of tying the area in. I'm thinking of putting some moss in there. I thought it could be a source of fry food for the baby Multi's. 
I'm going to build a small canopy to hold a DIY fixture. I'm just using one of the 48" T8 strip light things. It holds two bulbs. I want the deep water look so I'll use a 20k and an Actinic. Anyone want to help me with some schematics for an easy canopy??
I'm probably going to flood it Monday or Tuesday and add some red cherry shrimp and Ramshorn snails. My LFS has the Calvus and Juli's that I want and I'll know about the multifasciatus next Tues. Those have to go in first otherwise the won't be able to establish the community I want. I've got about 40 shells in there now. I'd like to double it. Not just for the fish, but I love the look. The left side really looks killer with the stone piled up. There are tons of caves and caverns. It looks so cool. The background also really work for me. I wanted it dark so the tank would have more depth instead of it being obvious that there is nothing past that point. In honesty the results were pure luck though. What an enjoyable adventure! 
So if anyone has any Bolbitus, needle leaf java fern, or anubias they want to trade for Downoi and some crypts hit me up!
Initial stocking will be 
6 White Calvus 
6 Julidichromis Marlieri 
6 Neolamprologus multifasciatus


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

tank is filled. Ive got a cycled AC70 and a fully cycled 2213 on there now. I'm ordering a 2217 next week to replace the 2213. At that point the 2213 will go back on the 11 gallon and I'll start a shell dweller only tank.
right now the only light on the tank is the Fugeray from the 11 gallon since I want a bluish color and there will be very few low light plants. 
I'm also ordering a Current Satellite fixture with the adjustable RGB LEDS. 
Im really hoping to get some Multi's in here soon. Then in a couple weeks I'll do some Altolamprologus, Julidichromis, and cyprichromis


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking good that's screaming for some Mbunas


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I got this one going, but I still have to setup the 11.4 gallon tomorrow as I think it's a good idea to give them a tank of their own especially considering the size of the colony I want for this 75 gallon eventually. I think if I add like 20 later on that with their prolific breeding the population should be sustainable. It turns out that a member here has a colony of Multi's and she offered to send me some for only the cost of shipping! Can you believe that?? Just awesome. Literally made my month. I'm going to get moving on the 55 gallon this week as well. I need to pick up a new 2217 for the 75 gallon to replace the 2213 that I'm going to put back on the 11.4. I also need to buy a fixture for the 75 gallon. Now that I have the multi's I think I'm going to just get the tanks set up and explore my options. I'm going to put a little african fern (related to Bolbitus) into this tank and some Anubias Nana. The 11.4 wI'll be plantless. 
I'm undecided as to whether I want to use the black sand or play sand with crushed coral


----------



## Ennui (May 20, 2015)

The Dude said:


> The plan is a 75 gallon with an AquaClear 110 and an Eheim 2217.


I only have an Aquaclear 110 on my African cichlid 75 gallon. Are you planning on overstocking?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Ennui said:


> I only have an Aquaclear 110 on my African cichlid 75 gallon. Are you planning on overstocking?


I am hoping to overstock. I always do at least 2 filters on each tank. I actually had this AC70 on my South American tank with another AC70 and an XP3 for the longest time. The space I made in the background may be too close to the center brace to fit a AC110. I'm hoping that the AC70 and the 2217 will be sufficient. 
Tangs are expensive at it seems most form pairs and then become aggressive so I'm researching the stocking in tremendous detail. Much of what I'm doing is to get an idea of what to do with the 8ft tank. I'm pretty sure I want Tangs. I also have to learn to scape this thing with minimal plants and get the primarily rocky look I'm going for.


----------



## Ennui (May 20, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I am hoping to overstock. I always do at least 2 filters on each tank. I actually had this AC70 on my South American tank with another AC70 and an XP3 for the longest time. The space I made in the background may be too close to the center brace to fit a AC110. I'm hoping that the AC70 and the 2217 will be sufficient.
> Tangs are expensive at it seems most form pairs and then become aggressive so I'm researching the stocking in tremendous detail. Much of what I'm doing is to get an idea of what to do with the 8ft tank. I'm pretty sure I want Tangs. I also have to learn to scape this thing with minimal plants and get the primarily rocky look I'm going for.


Cool. Your tank looks great, btw. This forum always provides me with examples of far better looking tank setups than mine rofl :confused1:

Also, what resources are you using to research stocking? I just suffered a die off of 6 or so cichlids. Almost all the cichlids in the tank scratched against the substrate; those that died eventually became listless and at least one exhibited ulcers. Now 15 juvenile cichlids (all but one from Lake Malawi) and two fancy plecos remain in my 75 gallon. I dosed with a combination of Furan-2 and Tetracyclin to combat what seemed to be a bacteria or parasite problem but now wonder if perhaps stress due to a poorly chosen population was the main cause. I was told that I could basically mix and match any Lake Malawi cichlids by my lfs. Don't want to derail your journal thread, though.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Ennui said:


> Cool. Your tank looks great, btw. This forum always provides me with examples of far better looking tank setups than mine rofl :confused1:
> 
> Also, what resources are you using to research stocking? I just suffered a die off of 6 or so cichlids. Almost all the cichlids in the tank scratched against the substrate; those that died eventually became listless and at least one exhibited ulcers. Now 15 juvenile cichlids (all but one from Lake Malawi) and two fancy plecos remain in my 75 gallon. I dosed with a combination of Furan-2 and Tetracyclin to combat what seemed to be a bacteria or parasite problem but now wonder if perhaps stress due to a poorly chosen population was the main cause. I was told that I could basically mix and match any Lake Malawi cichlids by my lfs. Don't want to derail your journal thread, though.


I'm doing alot of research on cichlid-forum.com. Alot of knowledgable people on there. That sounds like a parasite or Ick or something. When its stress they usually hang in one of the upper corners. As far as stocking you were given bad information. Africans from Malawi are divided many into Mbuna, Peacocks, Haps. You can not stock them all together. Also you need several females to each male. It can take alot of time and rehoming to get a workable tank. While not as extreme it is the same with Tangs. Definately get on there and start researching before you try to stock again. 
I ordered a 2215 today and some Escargot shells. I decided to set up the 11.4 as a shell dweller only tank. I am also getting an AC50 Powerhead with a quick filter attachment as a supplement to the 2215 and AC70 in the 75 gallon. That should be adequate. 
I'm setting up the 11.4 tonight with the 2213.
I'm still undecided on stocking on the 75 gallon so I'm going to focus on getting the tank for the Multi's perfect

Bump:


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

11.4 gallon up and running. I'm hoping the Multi's get here on Wed. I considered using crushed coral, but the grain are much larger and the multi's like to move the sand.around so I stuck with multi purpose sand. Finnex Fugeray and eheim 2213


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

this is as planted as this is getting tonight. The rock pile will serve as a way to keep some Java fern and Anubias in there. I'm going to see what I can liberate from my 75 gallon tomorrow. Id like to give them a few days headstart from the multi's.
I also have 36 large escargot shells ordered. I'll probably put 10-12 of them in here as well and the rest in the 75 gallon. I think its really going to be a great tank.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

For some reason the 11.4 was cloudy when I got home today. I'm not sure what that's about. Hopefully it clears up quickly. I plan on the Multi's arriving and being added on Wed. 
I'm cosidering the Finnex Stingray for the 75 gallon. It's got the RGB LEDS and it's only $65. Both tanks will only have anubias and Java fern so I believe it would provide adequate light. I will likely check out the local cichlid place on Tuesday and possibly add some stock if the eheim has arrived. I've got a Finnex Ray 2 36" that I've got on my other 75 gallon that I could borrow


----------



## Ennui (May 20, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Africans from Malawi are divided many into Mbuna, Peacocks, Haps. You can not stock them all together.


Yeah, well, ya know, that's just, like, your opinion, man. :biggrin:

In all seriousness, I've heard that but I've also heard from reliable sources that they can be mixed with little regard to species or sex. If you have any sources by way of zoological papers etc, I'd be interested to read them. Not trying to say you're wrong btw but I'm just skeptical and so want to read primary sources. I know a little about Lake Malawi and while it's true there is great variety in general - and certainly species tend to locate in particular areas - essentially all Malawi cichlids are endemic specifically along the rocky shores and avoid the more open water of the middle because of the larger predators.

I will say that all of the cichlids I lost were mbuna. There was no evidence of stress though...no bloodied/damaged fins, no scales lost, etc. Uh, lol, sorry to take up your thread with my stuff again. I need to start my own journal I guess. I stocked more today so we'll see if it was a big mistake. 

Definitely will follow this thread. Everything looks good so far.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Ennui said:


> Yeah, well, ya know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


LOL!!! Well played Sir... I just spit my water at the screen


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Ennui said:


> In all seriousness, I've heard that but I've also heard from reliable sources that they can be mixed with little regard to species or sex. If you have any sources by way of zoological papers etc, I'd be interested to read them. Not trying to say you're wrong btw but I'm just skeptical and so want to read primary sources. I know a little about Lake Malawi and while it's true there is great variety in general - and certainly species tend to locate in particular areas - essentially all Malawi cichlids are endemic specifically along the rocky shores and avoid the more open water of the middle because of the larger predators.
> 
> I will say that all of the cichlids I lost were mbuna. There was no evidence of stress though...no bloodied/damaged fins, no scales lost, etc. Uh, lol, sorry to take up your thread with my stuff again. I need to start my own journal I guess. I stocked more today so we'll see if it was a big mistake.
> 
> Definitely will follow this thread. Everything looks good so far.


I've had very little experience with Mbuna, but that's what I've read on the forums. I've also read that Mbuna tend to get bloat and have dietary differences. I had a 46 gallon with Yellow labs, Acei, Damasoni, and auratus for a while, but it was not a successful tank. I think tank size plays a huge role. I still don't have fish in either of these tanks. That's because the multi's aren't here yet, but I'm still undecided on stock for the 75.
you should put a link to your tank in your sig.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I hooked up the 2215 on the 75 gallon and Im very pleased with the flow. I'm still going to add a circulation pump, but I feel that with the AC70 it will be plenty of filtration. I also got 36 large escargot shells today and cleaned them and added 12 to the 11.4 gallon and 24 to the 75 gallon.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

*I need some help* starting a few days after the tank was filled it has gotten cloudy and it has remained cloudy. There is a cycled AC70 on there. I used the same sand and rocks in the 11.4 gallon that I set up several days after this one. The 11.4 is crystal clear. I have already done two 75% water changes and it remains cloudy. There is no light on the tank so I don't think it's a bateria bloom. It also has a cycled filter... however there are only a few shrimp and snails in there now... I used drylok while making the background and it dried for well over a week... I'm not sure what could be causing it. Filters are an AC70 and an Eheim 2215. Temp is 79*... I wanted to add fish this week.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Good & funny scape, can't wait to see more


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

the Multi's are here!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

The 75 gallon tank remains cloudy. I'm unsure as to how cloudy it is since there is no light fixture, but cloudier than my other 75 gallon and the rest 11.4. Nothing I can really do about it, but change the water and hopefully convince the wife.to let me get some purigen tomorrow when I pick up fish food. I haven't been totally forthcoming with what I anticipate the fish costing. I plan on 3 Calvus and 4 Julidichromis. I'm anticipating $12-$15 per fish...


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just my 2 cents but I have Mbuna & peacocks and 1 Hap in my 75 gallon bowfront tank it's been up and running over 2 years without any real aggression issues and the Mbuna breed like rabbits in it 
Now back to your tank the Shellie tank looks great there a neat type of fish never keep them myself but maybe oneday can't wait to see fish in the rockwork tank that came out really nice Mr Dude been following this post from the start and tank just keeps looking better & better Thumbs up my fellow fish keeper


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Midnighttide102 said:


> Just my 2 cents but I have Mbuna & peacocks and 1 Hap in my 75 gallon bowfront tank it's been up and running over 2 years without any real aggression issues and the Mbuna breed like rabbits in it
> Now back to your tank the Shellie tank looks great there a neat type of fish never keep them myself but maybe oneday can't wait to see fish in the rockwork tank that came out really nice Mr Dude been following this post from the start and tank just keeps looking better & better Thumbs up my fellow fish keeper


My first tank after getting back into the hobby in 2007 was an African cichlid tank. It was a disaster. Everything fought.. fish died one after the next. It almost pushed me back out of the hobby until I got into Planted Tanks. The memories of that failure still bother me. That's why I do so much research and do everything I can to make sure that the vast majority of people believe that the combinations will work.
In fact I really want a tank with Mbuna and if possible Peacocks, but it's daunting. Tangs seem a little easier so I'm starting with them. The occupants of this tank will eventually be transferred to a much larger 8 foot community tank. At that time I may try my hand at something like what you have. Have you posted any pics of it? I'd love to check it out. I've been very slow to get back into cichlids despite them being my first love (I had a massive albino Tiger Oscar when I was 13).
Also I found 2 Multi's dead today. I then moved each individual shell looking for more bodies. At this time only 4 have ventured out of their shells. That leaves at least 2 unaccounted for.. maybe more. The initial stocking of a tank is always so stressful. I tested the tank and PH is near 8, very low nitrate (under 20) and no nitrite or ammonia... I guess a few of them just didn't take to shipping well. I don't know how long I should wait before I consider possibly purchasing a few more. On one hand I want a breeding population on the other hand I don't want to add more males resulting in territory disputes.... then again those males could be rehomed into the 75 gallon to get that population going quicker...
I also added another big java fern plant into the rock structure. I think it would look best if the tank just had one large Java fern as the plant. It would also aleviate any concerns of the Multi's digging up plants
I'll try to get a newer picture up tonight. I added another 15 shells and as mentioned the additional large Java fern


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

added some more Java fern and shells. I may add a little more Java fern to get it where i.want it rather than waiting months for growth.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

The Dude said:


> LOL!!! Well played Sir... I just spit my water at the screen


He obides 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Also another Multi has joined the 4 that came to greet me yesterday morning. I was sure there was only 4 survivors ( I found 2 dead) but apparently some take a while to warm up and come out of their shells. Also at one point I know I counted at least 8 individuals. That still leaves at least 1 unaccounted for. That made me really happy. With a minimum of 5 survivors my chances of having at least one male and one female are very good. I hear once these guys get going they are very prolific. I hope so. I'd like a starting colony of at least 20 adults to get them situated in the 75 gallon. I plan to buy very small Calvus and Julidochromis, but I feel better knowing that should there be an issue there will be 20 adult multi's to defend the fry. I'm probably going to stuff a little bit more Java fern in there tonight and call it set.
I hope to be able to house a permanent colony of 10-12 in here with their fry. Any adults that exceed this number will be transferred to the 75 gallon to find new territory. 
My next couple of posts should have my 75 gallon ready to go. I bought another 36 escargot shells for that tank. I've probably got 25-30 already in there. There is a little over a foot of sand and shells on the right side of the tank with what will be a nice planted divide between the areas. I can't plant it yet bring as I don't have a light for that tank yet.

For the 75 gallon I still need 
jager heater
light fixture - Finnex Stingray 
Hydor koralia circulation pump
so about $100 in stuff and it'll be totally ready. I should be able to order that this week


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

took the 36" Ray 2 off of my other 75 gallon. I've been using it and 2 T5HO bulbs for 8 hours a day. I've been getting some algae so I removed it to use on this tank. I have a 3rd bulb in there that is actinic because I like the blue tint. So I'm using all 3 bulbs now. I also took some Java fern and Anubias from the other 75 gallon. I figure it's a good idea to see what I can get rooted. It actually stuck between the background and some rocks so hopefully the multi's won't disturb it. I definately need more plants for this tank. I'm considering doing a compact sword in there... I don't know. I want it to be close to correct. I know Tanganyika doesn't have plants were these guys live, but they are so helpful in keeping the water clean and helping define territories. Maybe I'll do a big Bolbitus fern along the middle rock to further seperate it from the sand bed and shells.
speaking of shells, I've got another bag of shells from Michaels AND another three dozen escargot shells on the way. That should provide plenty of shells for these guys.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Went to the local place on Saturday with the intention of getting some Calvus and Julidochromis. The Calvus at about 1" were $30 a piece as was the julidochromis.... $30 per fish...
needless to say I did not buy any nor will I be returning in the future to do any business with them.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's an insane price I can't say I don't blame you for passing on those and not going back to that store


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Midnighttide102 said:


> That's an insane price I can't say I don't blame you for passing on those and not going back to that store


Thank for the email Brotha... I sent for a shipping quote so I have hard numbers to show the wife. I think she'll let me order them. I'm super excited. I'm thinking 3 Ink fin Calvus and 4 Julidichromis transcriptus. I'll introduce the multi's once I have a sufficient colony and I'll raise the fry in the 11.4 gallon and hopefully have two colonies going soon.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

No prob sometimes places like I sent you will let you pic the fish up it's worth asking if it's not a crazy drive away from where your at Good Luck keep us updated


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Found a dead Multi last night. It was the one that looked to have gotten a little banged up the night before. I decided to test the water and although the ammonia was zero, nitrite was near 2ppm! I did a 50% water change and added a cap of Prime. The remaining 5 seem to be settling in nicely. They are also starting to venture further and further from their shells. They have grown tremendously. I'm going to test the water again tonight. Hopefully those numbers were from the dead fish and not a mini cycle. Although I changed substrate, the mulm from the substrate was left and the filter obviously was fully cycled. I will be really relieved when this tank and it's occupants settle and I get my first batch of Fry. Next week I will be ordering most of the stock for the 75 gallon tank. My order amount comes to roughly $70 and there is a $20 shipping charge, HOWEVER, at $100 shipping is FREE! I think it would be foolish not to take advantage of that. The fish will only be 1" to 1 1/4" so 7-8 fish will look like the tank is empty and Tangs are notoriously slow growers. I may up the numbers to 6 Julidichromis and 4 Calvus. I may also try my luck with 1 Tretocephalus.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

added another 36 extra large escargot shells as well as another bag of shells for Michaels. All together there is likely over 100 shells in there and they are stacked up to 3 shells deep is some areas. That should support quite the colony.
I think the hardscape is pretty good. A few more anubias and some Bolbitus and it will be spot on woth what I want.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Im considering changing the scape. I still have some large stones and Im considering making another pile. The benefit would be more territory for the alto's and Juli's, but that would put the mulits between two rock stacks and the colony would face attack on both ends... I want as much action as possible. Any ideas?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

given I want only rock dwellers and shell dwellers it just didn't make much sense to leave so much open space. I added more rock.... I don't like the look as well, but it will allow the inhabitants to feel more at home I hope


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Hated that last scape. I like this alot better. I'll sleep on it


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cichlid paradise my friend looking good Real Good


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Honestly, it looks unnatural. Those rocks need to be arranged in a different way.
If it was my tank, probably I'd stack the rocks high in the back, with small groups of rocks in front of them, to create a few caves so fish can swim behind and under them...that's what cichlids like...
If you have all rocks on one side of the tank, you'll have problems . You need to take advantage of the whole length and give every species "choices" ...read caves.

Here are a few pictures of the 120G cichlid tank I used to have..I used Texas hokey rock, used the whole length of the tank,left space behind them, and never had a problem with the fish...

You will benefit from building a spray bar attached to the outflow.
It kept my tank spotless with the messy cichlids...

The tank I had was 30" tall, really hard to scape the upper side of it, but got rid of it before I tried anything else with it...

This is just my opinion and a honest one.take what you want from it


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with it now

Bump: Let me get a straight on shot

Bump: 
I think it looks pretty good. I definately need more plants in there though. I think stacks of rocks look natural, but when you are trying to make large caves some of the natural look isnlost. I had to find a compromise between what I thought looked good and caves for the fish to claim. The shell area needs to be seperated so that the multi's can defend it better.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

The multis have been doing some serious excavating and its hilarious. They covered up a bunch of shells and some of the rocks. I take that to mean that they are settling in. Im tempted to go back to the landscape place and buy bigger stone. It would look better, but it would mean less caves and total area for the fish. Im going to spend that money on some plants in the For Sale section. Plants make everything look more natural.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I opened up some swimming area in the center of my South American tank for the Congo's and Bloodfins. The mass of Java fern in there was alot bigger than I anticipated so that was great news! Its getting there. I'm going to do a small order this week for what I want and I think this tank will finally be ready for fish!
Feel free to share comments good or bad and suggestions

Bump: Also I am considering adding another bag of shells and spreading them all across the front of the tank to give it a more uniform feel. My concern is that some of the multifasciatus may spawn in these shells that are right in front of the rock piles and become easy snacks for the Calvus


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

With the wifes blessing I hope to get a big bunch of Java fern and Bolbitus this week. 
I also found another Multi in the tank last night!!! Its a small tike, but too big to be a new arrival. I'm assuming it was a super tiny fry that may have hid in one of the smaller shells this whole time. That puts me at 6 Multi's!! I'm very happy about that. I love these guys. They have incredible personalities. They really have no idea how small they are!! So I poke my head in last night to check them out and and few were out. Then one guy comes rocketing out from under a shell and stops and looks right at me. Then he moves up a little closer and spits out a mouthful of sand. Then he flares his gills out and starts shakin at me like hes warning me to get out of his business! Then the others rocket up to the glass and follow his lead! My wife and I were cracking up! These guys are not much bigger than Neon Tetras! I can't wait to have a huge colony in the 75 gallon


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

The last pieces of equipment are on the way. 200w Jager heater and a Hydor Koralia 425. The tank is unheated at the moment so fish will have to wait until the equipment arrives. At this point I'll be doing 3 Ink Fin Calvus, 3 Gold Head Altolamprologus, 4 Julidichromis transcriptus, and 1 Neolamprologus tretocephalus. Eventually I'll add 10-15 multifasciatus from my 11.4 species tank. I want to get their numbers up and I really enjoy watching just them.
I'd love to add a couple Synodontis multipunctatus, but I want to make sure I get my colony of 25-30 multifasciatus first. If the population continues to grow to unmanageable levels I'll consider adding the cats.

This tank is going to look pretty wild once I get the new plants in there. A couple massive clumps of Java fern, Bolbitus, and some anubias. All of it will be stuffed into the rockwork with a random java fern in the shell bed.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

After pestering some of the plant gurus on this site I've made up my mind on the plants and placement. I've been trying for a couple days to secure a seller for the bolbitus (the REAL aquatic one) and Hygrophila pinnatifida. I think I've got a deal in thr works for the bolbitus, but I'm still looking for other. As it gets further along I realize more and more that I need plants to make a pleasing scape. Thats not a terrible thing, but I really like the scapes some people are able to do woth rocks alone. Maybe one day. Still waiting for the heater and circulation pump to arrive so I can order fish. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday and I'll have them overnighted. This has taken a very long time to get running


----------



## Anders247 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

this is where I'm at right now. I need some ferns, but I also want some Buces BADLY! Its not helping that Ebi is having a big sale. 
Do you guys think I need a large fern like plant on the left side or am I good with smaller anubias and maybe some Buces as accents? Eventually I'm going to do some Hygrophila pinnatifida in the shell bed area. I'd love opinions and pics even more! Help a guy out. My water in this tank is probably close to a PH of 8 and pretty hard.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

well the 11.4 is done. Added a bunch more Java fern and that's it. The multi have been building all kinds of little communities with the sand and shells and it's really awesome. I want be changing anything in this tank. I hope the Java fern gets a little larger and more lush. I'm going to start using metricide and potassium in this tank as well as my others as my plants are showing potassium deficiency.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

The Koralia arrived yesterday. I wish it was.the heater as I can't order fish until it's here. I went with the 425 which was a mistake. It makes a little flow, but nothing near what a 75 gallon even sparsely planted tank would need. Maybe the 565 would be adequate. Its a very gentle flow and it's more dispersed than a powerhead. I guess I will use it for now. I think it would be about right for a moderately planted 20 gallon perhaps. I may go to the 1050 or one of those. 
So plants and heater are on the way. As soon as I have the heater I will ovenight the fish. I'm undecided whether go do 5 gold head Compressiceps or 3 Gold Head Compressiceps and 3 Ink fin Calvus. I'm doing 4 Julidichromis transcriptus and 1 Tretocephalus


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Hygrophila pinnatifida in the snail bed, anubias nana on the left lower portion of rock pile, and baby leaf Bolbitus at the ruble near the entrance to the big cave. Hopefully the plants take hold soon. I had to pile rocks on the Anubias to keep the Koralia from blowing it away


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Fish will be here Friday morning. This was my final stock
3 Gold Head Compressiceps 
3 Ink fin Calvus 
5 Julidichromis transcriptus 
1 tretocephalus 

Once my population gets steady I'll also add 15-20 multifasciatus from my 11.4 species tank.


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Dude-tank looks really great. What did you wind up using for the background? It gives a great depth illusion even though it isn't textured (or is it?) The ferns and anubias will look better once they grow in, they always seem bare when you first start but just give it a month before adding more (or then you wind up needing another tank as they outgrew their initial one.... )


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Underwater said:


> Dude-tank looks really great. What did you wind up using for the background? It gives a great depth illusion even though it isn't textured (or is it?) The ferns and anubias will look better once they grow in, they always seem bare when you first start but just give it a month before adding more (or then you wind up needing another tank as they outgrew their initial one.... )


Thank you
It's a 3D Background made with great stuff expanding foam. I then used sand to make the seperation deeper. I used 1" foam board as backing so with the great stuff I lost 3" and in some places more. I like the way it looks though and as it gets older it should look more natural. 
Heater arrived today so I've got it setup under the circulation pump to get the temp up to where it should be and keep it uniform. Fish will be here tomorrow morning. I'm really nervous about these plants getting situated. I've only got a single 36" Ray 2 for lighting for the next couple of weeks so im moving it around to hopefully make sure each plant gets what they need. My tanks usually develop potassium deficiency seen in the java ferns and the Hygrophila is a potassium hog so I'll pick some up this weekend until I can place a large order from GLA.
I'm instantly in love with the baby leaf Bolbitus... it's so small and unique. It's really beautiful. I've got the Hygrophila pinnatifida planted in both tanks in a variety of locations so hopefully I get lucky with it somewhere


----------



## edwardsmith (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks great! What type of rock is that and where did you get it? Searched through the thread but didn't see it. 

Thanks


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

edwardsmith said:


> Looks great! What type of rock is that and where did you get it? Searched through the thread but didn't see it.
> 
> Thanks


I think its some kind of quartzite. I got it at a local landscape supply place. I loved the colors and sharp edges and shapes. I got about 150 lbs for $40 I think. I got to pick out each individual rock.
FISH ARE HERE!
I highly recommend the place I ordered from. I paid about $100 for 12 -13 fish and that included overnight shipping! They included one extra of each type. Unfortunately two of the Gold Head Compressiceps were DOA. That means I've got 6 Julidichromis Transcriptus, 4 Inkfin Calvus, 2 Gold Head Compressiceps, and 2 tretocephalus (not sure what to do about that or how long I have before they become homicidal. So far everyone is hiding. Maybe I'll get some pics tonight when I get home


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Lost another Altolamprologus. I couldn't tell if it was an Inkfin or a Gold Head Compressiceps. There is one larger gold head that I'm watching that seems to be struggling. Many of the others are out having a little fun. The julidochromis settled right in. One Tretocephalus claimed the big cave and the other is buried in the rocks at the base of my background. I wouldn't be heartbroken if he didn't make it.
I am bummed about the Gold Head Compressiceps. They were a favorite...
this tank has been up and running for a month with seeded filters, 3 water changes, and a good amount of plant mass. It should be a perfect environment for them.
I think some of them got cooked in the back of the FEDEX truck.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

The remaining fish made it through the night. I've noticed that many have chewed off tail fins. Especially the larger Gold Head Comp that I was concerned about. He is doing much better today. The Julidochromis have completely made themselves at home. They are busy claiming territories now. One is already arguing with a much larger tretocephalus... man the Tretocephalus is already aggressive and flaring his gills at 1.5 inches... of course the Julie is backed into a crevice where the tretocephalus can't get to her and provoking him from there. 
The small Gold Head Compressiceps is out and about just like yesterday. A future King of the tank for sure. Haven't seen too much of the Ink Fin Calvus. I've seen them, but they are keeping some distance in the caves. 
I have not been able to find the other tretocephalus. It wouldn't be a terrible casualty if it didn't make it. If it did I will have to rehome it very soon I am guessing. I don't want that kind of violence in this tank. One is just enough to spike the punch.


----------



## Anders247 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Another rescape 
I was advised to make two distinct rock piles for territory claiming. After watching a tiny tretocephalus and Julidochromis already battling I decided it was a necessity. Also the rock piles were several inches from the background leaving little space between the rocks and the glass in front for viewing. This is much more open and I have a better view of whats going on. No new casualties that I can find, but man do thesee guys hide! The julidochromis are by far the most entertaining and bold at this time. I'm really digging them. I hope to get at least 2 pairs and have a large group of juvies in here. I know they get along well with multifasciatus which I plan to add in the very near future once I get some breeding going on in the 11.4. 
The multifasciatus are doing awesome. Super bold and entertaining. Their antics are hilaroius... they squabble and then they spit sand on each others shells!! Its seriously like a comedy show


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Fish are finally settling in. Most are still pretty reclusive, but they are coming out more. I was concerned at times about the space that the background takes up. In some areas it's like 4 maybe 5", but it is a huge success. Many of the fish have claimed segments as their home which is allowing more fish more territory to claim. The smallest Juli's have paired up and have claimed the small rock pile. I also saw the larger Gold Head that I hadn't seen since adding them. He has grown considerably. The Hygrophila is doing well and seems to be staying compact which is what I had hoped for. The baby leaf Bolbitus isn't doing much. It hasn't turned brown, but it doesn't seem to be attaching either. All in all I'm seeing good growth despite the plants being slow growers. I guess 20 ml of Metricide a day really makes a difference. I really love that stuff. It helps tremendously to keep the algae vs plant mass in favor of the plants when starting a new tank.
The smallest fish in the tank, a Gold Head Compressiceps maybe an inch long remains the most bold and friendly inhabitant. I've grown pretty fond of him.
I also had a near catastrophe. I forgot to get a thermometer when I ordered the heater so I just set the Jager at 79*. While working in there yesterday I noted it felt substantially warmer than my other tank that I keep at 80*. I put the thermometer from the other tank in there and the tank was at 84*.... I wasn't able to accurately calibrate the heater, but the temp has been holding at 77.5 since late last night. I'm not going to bother trying to adjust the settings. As long as the tank is at a good temp I'm happy. Suprisingly I didn't notice any ill effects on the fish. Had some of them suffered I would've been pretty upset. The numbers I have managed to maintain were really the minimum I had hoped for... 
I still haven't seen 2 Trets, but I haven't removed a dead one yet either. I hate to say I want one to pass, but I do not want 2 Trets in the tank. I appreciate the breeder sending extras to cover DOA's, but 2 Trets just doesn't work in a 4 foot tank.
The Multi's appear to be guarding their first spawn in the 11.4 so I anticipate having some to add in 2 months.
I will try to get some pics up of the fish. The Juli's are really doing well


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

This is one of the smaller Juli's and my little baby Gold Head Compressiceps staring back at me as usual


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Great 'scape. I was trying to figure out if it was a 3-D background or not, and that is really cool that the fish are actually claiming that as territory. Has anybody looked into if backgrounds made of those materials leech anything over time? Or is it assumed to be water proof once it's dried?

What time did your package of fish arrive? If they had styrofoam in the box they should have had a stable temp, and it may just be the stress of shipping that did them in. Unfortunate though since you paid for overnight shipping even. Did you wind up drip acclimating them?

Not sure how to follow, but will be checking in to your thread because your habitat seems very interesting.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Underwater said:


> Great 'scape. I was trying to figure out if it was a 3-D background or not, and that is really cool that the fish are actually claiming that as territory. Has anybody looked into if backgrounds made of those materials leech anything over time? Or is it assumed to be water proof once it's dried?
> 
> What time did your package of fish arrive? If they had styrofoam in the box they should have had a stable temp, and it may just be the stress of shipping that did them in. Unfortunate though since you paid for overnight shipping even. Did you wind up drip acclimating them?
> 
> Not sure how to follow, but will be checking in to your thread because your habitat seems very interesting.


Thank you. There have been a tremendous number of people that have done these. Some use the quikrete and that can leach stuff into the water making it harder which isn't an issue in a cichlid tank, but I still chose to use Drylok. Its a masonry sealer and once cured is completely inert.
I got the fish at about noon. The only fish I lost were altolamprologus which are more sensitive. 
I didn't do a full drip acclimation. I soaked the bags in the tank for 20 minutes and then added about a cup of tank water. Waited another 20 minutes and netted them out and into the tank. It was that or leave them in the bags for 10 hours. 2 of the 3 fish that didn't make it were completely DOA.
They are acclimating well. The Calvus, Compressiceps, and Tretocephalus all had tails that were nipped down to the base. The are healing nicely now. All in all I was pleased with the breeder. They were literally half the price of most other places, one third the price of buying them from a local store.


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Any updates? Maybe a few new pics of the residents? Has everyone settled in and chosen their respective caves to guard/mates?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Underwater said:


> Any updates? Maybe a few new pics of the residents? Has everyone settled in and chosen their respective caves to guard/mates?


Its been a wild year. Tanks are doing well. We are closing on a new house in December so Im going to have to move these and Im very uncomfortable. We will be setting up a 6 foot display tank in the entry way and then I will have a 75 gallon Tang tank and the 11 gallon multi tank. Ill get some pics up soon. I still haven't put any Multi's into the 75 gallon, but Ive got at least 20 or so little ones in with the original 6. 
Both Trets are gone unfortunately and I have no idea what happened. I assumed one killed the other, but the remaining fish was the largest in the tank and one day he disappeared. The little Calvus also disappeared. From what I can see now Ive got 2 Inkfin Calvus 1 Gold fin and maybe 4-6 Juli's. Its hard to tell since they hide a lot. Im really hoping they become more bold when I add the Multi colony.

Bump: Im wanting to do Neolamprologus Buescheri with the Multi's in the 6 foot tank, but I cant find the info for the guy that I purchased these guys from. I was hoping to find someone in the Tampa, Riverview, Lakeland area. He was somewhere around there


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

We're moving into the new house in two weeks. I'm going to add the Multis to this tank when I set it back up in my new office. I'm on the hunt for a 150-180 for the living room that will be a display tank in the entry. 
There is a think grasslike plant that I see in alot of these tanks that I like, UT I don't know the name. It's not vals as its so much thinner and maybe tops out at 15" I would think. Maybe less. Any tips


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

tank is setup in the new house. I have it in the exercise room directly in front of the treadmill 
Ive got 
6 Julidochromis Transcriptus
15 N. Multifasciatus
1 Gold Head Compressiceps
2 Inkfin Calvus
I think its a substantial improvement and the fish are out a lot more than they were in the old setup. Im thinking of adding a single brichardi, but Im unsure of how aggressive he will be towards the Multi's


----------

